# Pirates 4 trailer out.



## billc (Mar 24, 2011)

the trailer for Pirates of the carribean 4 came out.  I saw it at the movie Battle:L.A.  It looked okay but it after the first one the other movies just got worse and worse.  You might want to check out the trailer for yourself.


----------



## Scott T (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ_1ZZSNFuQ&feature=fvst

It looks great!


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks like a terrific adventure movie.  Action, adventure... swashbuckling.  What's not to like?  The third movie was pretty weak, but the first two were great fun.


----------



## billc (Mar 24, 2011)

This one does look okay.  Like any other movie you wait and hope for the best.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> This one does look okay.  Like any other movie you wait and hope for the best.


I didn't see number three, and I thought number Two was just OK. I am going to wait until you see it and ask you how it was, if thats OK with you.  
Sean


----------

